# Problem bei Apache2 Konfiguration



## Nasenbaer (29. März 2003)

Hi,
ich bin gerade dabei ein LAMP-System mittels Mandrake 9.1 aufzubauen. Allerdings komme ich mit der Konfiguration von Apache2 nicht zurecht.
Ich möchte, dass ich beim Zugriff auf den Webserver standardmäßig in /home/admin/html lande.
Deshalb hatte ich bei DocumentRoot in der httpd2.conf /home/admin/html eingetragen. Nun sagt er mir aber, dass ich keine Zugriffsrechte darauf habe (Wenn ich mittels Browser drauf zugreifen will).
Deswegen hatte ich den Dateien und dem html verzeichnis mittels chmod den Wert 100777 gegeben aber das half auch nix.
Kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache?

Mfg Michael


----------



## dfd1 (29. März 2003)

Naja, der Linux-Crack bin ich eingentlich nicht, aber soviel ich weiss ist home/admin/ gesperrt. Einzige Ausnahme wenn du dich als Admin einloggst *g*

Musst halt deine Files in ein anderes Verzeichniss kopieren. Wie wäre es mit /home/html/htdoc??

Hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------



## Nasenbaer (29. März 2003)

Dann müsste ich wissen wie ich ProFTPD sage, dass ich als root automatisch im Verzeichnis /usr/htdocs (als Beispiel)lande.
Login als Root ist dabei nicht weiter tragisch für mich da es eh nur im Intranet verfügbar ist.

Mfg Nasenbaer


----------

